# How to transition from ribbing to stockinette - neatly!



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

I've used this on the last couple of hats and like the way it looks.

http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2007/03/where-ribbing-ends-improving-transition.html?m=1

Basically, you slip the knit stitches (purlwise) on the last row of ribbing and then start the stockinette. You'll have to try it to see if you like the difference.


----------



## JOhio (Aug 9, 2013)

That looks like very good advice! Thank you very much for this link!


----------



## somnus (Dec 30, 2014)

Thank you..have book marked it for future reference


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

Hmmm. Interesting. I was taught, many moons ago, that ribbing was to be worked on smaller needles than the rest of the garment. Same goes for seed stitch. The k1p1 work of either pattern results in larger stitches, I suppose because of the back and forth movement of the yarn making more yarn available for the individual stitches. It's far more noticeable in the knit stitches, which advance to the foreground of the ribbing. The only transition I learned was to work the first and subsequent rows of stockinette on larger needles. Increases were always worked on the wrong side, a purl row. The same would hold true for top down work, it would just be done in reverse. Most garment patterns I've seen, even currently, continue this trend.

Is this new technique specifically for transitioning between the two stitch types without changing needle size? After reading about it, I'm not seeing where the difference is supposed to be otherwise. I do very little hat knitting, so maybe that's where the difference is most noticeable.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

CBB said:


> Hmmm. Interesting. I was taught, many moons ago, that ribbing was to be worked on smaller needles than the rest of the garment. Same goes for seed stitch. The k1p1 work of either pattern results in larger stitches, I suppose because of the back and forth movement of the yarn making more yarn available for the individual stitches. It's far more noticeable in the knit stitches, which advance to the foreground of the ribbing. The only transition I learned was to work the first and subsequent rows of stockinette on larger needles. Increases were always worked on the wrong side, a purl row. The same would hold true for top down work, it would just be done in reverse. Most garment patterns I've seen, even currently, continue this trend.
> 
> Is this new technique specifically for transitioning between the two stitch types without changing needle size? After reading about it, I'm not seeing where the difference is supposed to be otherwise. I do very little hat knitting, so maybe that's where the difference is most noticeable.


You still change needle size if the pattern calls for it. Since you are purling the purl stitches, and slipping the knit stitches, it brings a strand of yarn across the back of the knit stitches. The effect is that the purl stitches recede and the knit stitches protude more. In the next row, (the first row of all knit), the stitches blend together better. It is difficult to explain, and shows best after several rows of SS.

Some may not like it, but I thought the ribbing on the hat stayed more flat. I think it would be particularly nice on sweater bottom ribbing.


----------



## CBB (Sep 12, 2014)

jmcret05 said:


> You still change needle size if the pattern calls for it. Since you are purling the purl stitches, and slipping the knit stitches, it brings a strand of yarn across the back of the knit stitches. The effect is that the purl stitches recede and the knit stitches protude more. In the next row, (the first row of all knit), the stitches blend together better. It is difficult to explain, and shows best after several rows of SS.
> 
> Some may not like it, but I thought the ribbing on the hat stayed more flat. I think it would be particularly nice on sweater bottom ribbing.


Does if affect the stretch of the finished work?


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

CBB said:


> Does if affect the stretch of the finished work?


It might if you were using a yarn that doesn't stretch much, such as the cotton used for dishcloths. I was using an acrylic and making some inexpensive hats and there doesn't seem to be any difference, except in the look of that row. If the yarn is stretchy normally, it won't be any different than any other row. The hat 'band' fits the same.

Knit a small sample ribbing 1x1 or 2x2 and try it. Be sure to do a few rows in SS so you can see the difference. Also, it probably would not do well on a wide ribbing--haven't tried it there.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Thank you for that.


----------



## eileenmp (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you very much for this idea. I will definitely try it.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for this info!


----------



## PatternDuchess (May 22, 2015)

Thanks - it's interesting, I have to try it myself


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Most interesting. I will have to try this. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

I think the transition row looks better with slipped stitches. I have to experiment first. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Brilliant! Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## Flybreit (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you! You have no idea how long I looked at a pair of mittens and tried to figure out how to make that first row above the ribbing look better :shock:


----------



## KnittingZen (Feb 1, 2015)

Fantastic advice!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Good information. Thank you.


----------



## ics (Jul 19, 2012)

jmcret05 said:


> I've used this on the last couple of hats and like the way it looks.
> 
> http://techknitting.blogspot.com/2007/03/where-ribbing-ends-improving-transition.html?m=1
> 
> Basically, you slip the knit stitches (purlwise) on the last row of ribbing and then start the stockinette. You'll have to try it to see if you like the difference.


When you slip the stitches purl wise, is the yarn in front or back?


----------



## Roxanness (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Saved it, thank you.


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you. The difference is subtle but noticeable and anything that will improve my knitting is worthwhile.


----------

